# Binary anyone?



## spikethebest (Jan 7, 2010)

0110100100100000011011000110111101110110011001010010000001110100011101010111001001110100011011000110010101110011001000000110000101101110011001000010000001110100011011110111001001110100011011110110100101110011011001010111001100100001

ignore the boxes


----------



## dmmj (Jan 7, 2010)

That was a funny joke, but might be offensive to some.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Jan 7, 2010)

Um, i just don't get it...


----------



## sammi (Jan 7, 2010)

01001000 01100101 01101000 01100101 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01101111 01110010 00100001 00100000


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 7, 2010)

0111100101100101011100110010000001111001011011110111010100100000011100
1101110101011100100110010101101100011110010010000001100100011010010110
0100001000010010000001100010011101010111010000100000011110010110111101
1101010111001001110011001000000111011101100001011100110010000001101110
0110100101100011011001010110110001111001001000000110011001101111011100
1001101101011000010111010001110100011001010110010000101110001000000110
0001011100100110010100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110011101
1011110110100101101110011001110010000001110100011011110010000001110100
0110100001100101001000000111001001100101011100000111010001101001011011
0001100101001000000111001101101000011011110111011100100000011101000110
1000011010010111001100100000011101110110010101100101011010110110010101
1011100110010000111111


----------



## sammi (Jan 7, 2010)

01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01101000 00101110 00100000 01001111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110010 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110101 01110000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00101100 00100000 01101001 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101111 01101100 01100100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100010 01101111 01111001 01100110 01110010 01101001 01100101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101111 01101011 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110101 01110000 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110011 01100011 01101000 01100101 01100100 01110101 01101100 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01000001 00101001 00100000 01101001 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110111 01100001 01100001 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110000 01100101 01101110 01110011 01101001 01110110 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 00100100 00110110 00110000 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110101 01110000 00100000 01110000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110000 01100101 01110010 01110011 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01000010 00101001 00100000 01100010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110010 01110010 01101001 01110110 01100101 01100100 00101100 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01101111 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101111 01101011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01100011 01101100 01101111 01110011 01100101 01100100 00101110 00100000 01010111 01100101 00100111 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100110 01101001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01100101 01101100 01111001 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01010011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01000100 01101001 01100101 01100111 01101111 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100001 00100000


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 7, 2010)

0110010001101111001000000111100101101111011101010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110000101101110011110010010000001100110011100100110100101100101011011100110010001110011001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100000011110010110111101110101001000000110001101100001011011100010000001110100011000010110101101100101001000000111011101101001011101000110100000100000011110010110111101110101001000000110000101101110011001000010000001110101011100110110010100100000011101000110100001100101011010010111001000100000011000110110000101110010001111110010000001101111011001100110011001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001110000011000010111100100100000011001100110111101110010001000000111010001101000011001010010000001100111011000010111001100101100001000000110000101101110011001000010000001100101011011100111001101110101011100100110010100100000011101000110100001100101011011010010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000111010001101000011001010111100100100000011101110110100101101100011011000010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110000100100000011001110111001001100101011000010111010000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000100000011010010010000001110111011010010110110001101100001000000111010001110010011110010010000001110100011011110010000001101101011000010110101101100101001000000110100101110100001000000111010001101111001000000111010001101000011001010010000001110011011000010110111000100000011001000110100101100101011001110110111100100000011100110110100001101111011101110010110000100000011000010110111001100100001000000110100101100110001000000110100100100000011001110110111100101100001000000111001101101111001000000110010001101111011001010111001100100000011011000110100101110100011101000110110001100101011001100110111101101111011101000010000100001101000010100000110100001010011010000110111101110000011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011001100110100101100111011101010111001001100101001000000111001101101111011011010110010101110100011010000110100101101110011001110010000001101111011101010111010000101110001000000000110100001010000011010000101001110100011010000110100101110011001000000110100101110011001000000110011001110101011011100010000001110111011100100110100101110100011010010110111001100111001000000110100101101110001000000110001101101111011001000110010100101100001000000110000101101110011001000010000001101001001000000110001001100101011101000010000001110011011011110010000001101101011000010110111001111001001000000111000001100101011011110111000001101100011001010010000001100001011100100110010100100000011101000110111101110100011000010110110001101100011110010010000001101100011011110111001101110100001000000110100101101110001000000111010001101000011001010010000001101110011101010110110101100010011001010111001001110011001011100010000001101100011011110110110000101110


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Jan 7, 2010)

And no, i still do not get it, must be an american thing


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 7, 2010)

google binary code translator


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Jan 7, 2010)

01001111 01101011 00101110 00100000 01010111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01101110 01110101 01101101 01100010 01100101 01110010 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01101001 01110100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100110 01110101 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101110 00100000 01000010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 01101101 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01101110 01101111 00100000 01101100 01101111 01100111 01101001 01100011 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101101 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100110 01101100 01110101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101110 01100100 01100001 01110010 01101001 01101110 00101100 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01101001 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 00100000 01101001 01101101 00100000 01110010 01110101 01100010 01100010 01101001 01110011 01101000 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101100 01100001 01101110 01100111 01100001 01110101 01100111 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 01110011 01110101 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101100 01100001 01101110 01100111 01110101 01100001 01100111 01100101 00101110 00100000 01010111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00101100 00100000 01101001 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101110 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110111 00101100 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110000 01100101 01101110 01110011 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100101 01100101 01101011 01100101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100010 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101011 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101000 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01000011 01000001 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01001101 01100001 01110010 01100011 01101000 00101100 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00101110 00100000


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 7, 2010)

0110001001101001011011100110000101110010011110010010000001101001011100110010000001100001001000000111000001110010011011110110011101110010011000010110110101101101011010010110111001100111001000000110110001100001011011100110011101110101011000010110011101100101001011100010000001110111011010010111010001101000001000000110000100100000011100100110010101100001011011000110110001111001001000000111001101101001011011010111000001101100011001010010000001100011011011110110111001100011011001010111000001110100001000000110111101100110001000000110111101101110001000000110111101110010001000000110111101100110011001100010111000100000011101000110100001100001011101000111001100100000011010010111010000101110001000000110101001110101011100110111010000100000011101000111011101101111001000000110001101101000011011110110100101100011011001010111001100101110001000000110110101101111011100100110010100100000011010010110111001100110011011110111001001101101011000010111010001101001011011110110111000100000011000110110000101101110001000000110001001100101001000000110011001101111011101010110111001100100001000000110100001100101011100100110010100101110001011100010111000100000011010000111010001110100011100000011101000101111001011110110010101101110001011100111011101101001011010110110100101110000011001010110010001101001011000010010111001101111011100100110011100101111011101110110100101101011011010010010111101000010011010010110111001100001011100100111100101011111011011100111010101101101011001010111001001100001011011000101111101110011011110010111001101110100011001010110110100100000011101000110100001100101011100100110010100100000011000010111001001100101001000000011001100100000011100100110010101110000011101000110100101101100011001010111001100100000011100110110100001101111011101110111001100100000011001010110000101100011011010000010000001111001011001010110000101110010001000000110100101101110001000000111001101101111011101010111010001101000011001010111001001101110001000000110001101100001011011000110100101100110011011110111001001101110011010010110000100101110001000000110101001100001011011100111010101100001011100100111100100101100001000000110101001110101011011000111100100101100001000000110000101101110011001000010000001110011011001010111000001110100011001010110110101100010011001010111001000101110001000000111011101101000011000010111010000100000011100000110000101110010011101000010000001101111011001100010000001100011011000010110110001101001011001100110111101110010011011100110100101100001001000000110000101110010011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011001110110111101101001011011100110011100100000011101000110111100100000011000100110010100100000011010010110111000111111


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 7, 2010)

For some reason the translator I found will only translate what sammi and alfiethetortoise are saying.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 7, 2010)

the boxes that are some how put in my replies keep popping up and i cant get rid of them. you need to delete the boxes, then translate.


----------



## Isa (Jan 7, 2010)

01010100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101111 01101100 00101100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01111001 00100000 01101111 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110111 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101011 01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101110 01110101 01101101 01100010 01100101 01110010 01110011 00100000 01101101 01100101 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101111 01110010 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101110 01100101 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01101111 01110010


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 7, 2010)

There are 10 kinds of people in the world- those who understand binary, and those who don't.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 7, 2010)

Madkins007 said:


> There are 10 kinds of people in the world- those who understand binary, and those who don't.



one of my most favorite sayings of all time. so happy someone posted it besides me. thank you!


----------



## mctlong (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, there' alot of ones and zeros on this thread. I'm getting dizzy! 

01010100 01100001 01101100 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100110 01110101 01101110 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101100 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01100100 01101111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100100 00111010 00100000 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01101000 01110100 01110100 01110000 00111010 00101111 00101111 01110100 01101111 01110010 01110100 01101111 01101001 01110011 01100101 01100110 01101111 01110010 01110101 01101101 00101110 01101111 01110010 01100111 00101111 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00101101 00110001 00110000 00111001 00110110 00110111 00101110 01101000 01110100 01101101 01101100 00111111 01101000 01101001 01100111 01101000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 00111101 01101110 01100101 01110010 01100100 00001101 00001010 00100000 00001101 00001010

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-10967.html?highlight=nerd

01001001 00100111 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01001100 01101111 01110011 00100000 01000001 01101110 01100111 01100101 01101100 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110111 00101110 00100000 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01101001 01110100 00100001 00100000 01010111 01101000 01100101 01101110 00100111 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01010011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01000100 01101001 01100101 01100111 01101111 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110111 00111111



spikethebest said:


> Madkins007 said:
> 
> 
> > There are 10 kinds of people in the world- those who understand binary, and those who don't.
> ...



Hehehe! Thats funny. 
01001100 01001111 01001100 00100001


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 7, 2010)

Madkins007 said:


> There are 10 kinds of people in the world- those who understand binary, and those who don't.



LOL!!!


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Jan 8, 2010)

01001001 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101000 01100101 01100001 01110010 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101101 01100001 01110100 01101000 01110011 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100110 01100001 01100011 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01101111 01110010 01101001 01100111 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100011 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00101100 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100011 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101011 01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01100011 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100001 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101110 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011 00100000 01100001 01100011 01110100 01110101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110010 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100110 01101001 01110010 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100101 01100001 01110011 01110100 00100001 00100000 01000111 01101111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01101111 01101100 01100100 00100000 01010011 01101000 01100001 01101111 00100000 01011001 01101111 01101110 01100111 00100001 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01100110 01101100 01111001 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01001100 01000001 00101100 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100001 01110011 01101001 01100011 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 01101101 01101001 01101110 01101001 00100000 01110100 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101101 01100101 01110010 01101001 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110111 01100101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01101001 01110100 00100000 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01001100 01000001 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01101001 01110100 00101100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101110 00100000 01101000 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01100100 01101111 01110111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01010011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01000100 01101001 01100101 01100111 01101111 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101111 01101001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100111 01101111 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01111010 01101111 01101111 00100001 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01110010 01101001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01010011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01000110 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101001 01110011 01100011 01101111 00101100 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101011 01101110 01101111 01110111 00101110 00100000

Gosh, all those noughts make my eyes go funny  

Ã¥Â¦â€šÃ¦Å¾Å“Ã¦Ë†â€˜Ã¤Â»Â¬Ã¨Â¯Â´Ã¤Â¸Â­Ã¦â€“â€¡, Ã¦Ë†â€˜Ã¥Â¹Â¶Ã¤Â¸ÂÃ©Å“â‚¬Ã¨Â¦ÂÃ§Â¿Â»Ã¨Â¯â€˜Ã¥Â·Â¥Ã¥â€¦Â·, Ã¥Â®Æ’Ã¦â€ºÂ´Ã§Â¬Â¦Ã¥ÂË†Ã©â‚¬Â»Ã¨Â¾â€˜Ã£â‚¬â€šÃ¦Ë†â€˜Ã¥ÂÂ¯Ã¤Â»Â¥Ã¥Â½â€œÃ¦â€¢â„¢Ã¥Â¸Ë†.

rÃƒÂº guÃ‡â€™ wÃ‡â€™ men shuÃ…Â zhÃ…Âng wÃƒÂ©n , wÃ‡â€™ bÃƒÂ¬ng bÃƒÂ¹ xÃ…Â« yÃƒÂ o fÃ„Ân yÃƒÂ¬ gÃ…Âng jÃƒÂ¹ , tÃ„Â gÃƒÂ¨ng fÃƒÂº hÃƒÂ© luÃƒÂ³ jÃƒÂ­ . wÃ‡â€™ kÃ„â€º yÃ‡Â dÃ„Âng jiÃ„Âo shÃ„Â« .


----------



## sammi (Jan 8, 2010)

01001001 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101110 01111001 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01101100 01100101 01110100 00100000 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100010 01101111 01110010 01110010 01101111 01110111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101001 01110010 00100000 01100011 01100001 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100111 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110111 00101110 00101110 01001110 01001111 01010100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100011 01100001 01110101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01100001 01100100 00100000 01100100 01110010 01101001 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01011011 01101110 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101001 01100011 01101011 01100101 01110100 01110011 00100000 01101111 01110010 00100000 01100001 01100011 01100011 01101001 01100100 01100101 01101110 01110100 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01100001 01110011 01110100 00100000 00110101 00100000 01111001 01100101 01100001 01110010 01110011 00100001 01011101 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101011 01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101011 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101111 01101001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01100100 01110101 01110010 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01100101 01100101 01101011 01100101 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01100011 01101000 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101011 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110000 01110100 01101001 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01110011 01100011 01101000 01100101 01100100 01110101 01101100 01100101 00101110 00100000 01000001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01110011 01110011 01110101 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01010011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01000100 01101001 01100101 01100111 01101111 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01101100 01100001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01111001 01100101 01100001 01110010 00101100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01011011 01101000 01101111 01110000 01100101 01100110 01110101 01101100 01101100 01111001 01011101 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01001010 01110101 01101110 01100101 00111111 00100000 01001111 01110010 00100000 01001010 01110101 01101100 01111001 00111111 00100000 01000001 01101110 01111001 01110111 01101000 01101111 00101100 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100111 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100001


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone for hexidecimal?

48 6f 77 20 6c 6f 6e 67 20 61 72 65 20 77 65 20 67 6f 69 6e 67 20 74 6f 20 6b 65 65 70 20 74 68 69 73 20 75 70 3f

Much more elegant than 
01001000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101011 01100101 01100101 01110000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110101 01110000 00111111


And I'm glad you all like the binary joke- its a favorite but you really can't 'tell' it.


----------



## mctlong (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's good website that coverts both binary and hex.

http://home2.paulschou.net/tools/xlate/


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 8, 2010)

01010010 01100101 01101101 01100101 01101101 01100010 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 00100010 01000001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110010 01100100 00111111 00100010 00100000 01110000 01101111 01101100 01101100 00111111 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100110 01101001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01100101 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110110 01101111 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01011001 01000101 01010011 00100001


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 8, 2010)

I think we just separated the computer geeks from the tortoise nerds. LOL..... I am dealing with a virus from he?? on my main computer so thank you for the laugh (posted from my safe secondary computer)

Dawna


----------



## sammi (Jan 9, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut - 01010100 01101111 00100000 01100001 01101110 01110011 01110111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110001 01110101 01100101 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01110110 01101111 01110100 01100101 00100000 00100010 01111001 01100101 01110011 00100010 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110000 01101111 01101100 01101100 00101110 00101110 00101110 00111010 01010000


----------



## Isa (Jan 10, 2010)

49 20 61 67 72 65 65 20 4d 61 64 6b 69 6e 73 2c 20 69 74 20 69 73 20 65 6c 65 67 61 6e 74 20 3a 29


----------



## Italianlnm (Jan 10, 2010)

01001001 00100000 01100110 01101001 01101110 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01100110 01101001 01100111 01110101 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100001 00100001 00100000 01011001 01000001 01011001 00100000 01101101 01100101 00101110 00101110 00100000 01010111 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100110 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110100 01100101 01101100 01111001 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101101 01110000 01110101 01110100 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100111 01100101 01100101 01101011 01110011 00101110 00100000 01001010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01100110 01110101 01101110 00101110 00100000 01010011 01101111 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 01101001 01101110 01100111 00111111 00100000 01001100 01001111 01001100

And then in Hex

49 20 66 69 6e 61 6c 6c 79 20 66 69 67 75 72 65 64 20 69 74 20 6f 75 74 21 21 20 59 41 59 20 6d 65 2e 2e 20 57 65 20 64 65 66 69 6e 61 74 65 6c 79 20 61 72 65 6e 27 74 20 63 6f 6d 70 75 74 65 72 20 67 65 65 6b 73 2e 20 4a 75 73 74 20 68 61 76 69 6e 67 20 66 75 6e 2e 20 53 6f 20 68 6f 77 20 69 73 20 65 76 65 72 79 6f 6e 65 20 74 68 69 73 20 65 76 65 6e 69 6e 67 3f 20 4c 4f 4c


----------

